# Bay Area, CA -- Education and Training Advice



## Maya (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, everybody!

I'm pretty new to EMTLife.  I need some advice about continuing my education in EMS; in particular, in the Bay Area.  All of the programs I want to get into seem to have really long waiting lists.  This is where I'm at now and it's probably way more than you'll ever want to know about me:

Finished my EMT-B, just starting a new job on a BLS/transport rig in San Leandro (East Bay).  Volunteering at Highland Hospital ED in Oakland (hopefully, if it still goes through).  I'm currently taking Fire Sci classes at Mission College for Firefighter I/ AS: Fire Protection Technology, but there's no rush for me to get that finished yet.

I took most of the classes for Pre-Med/ Chemistry Major about 4 years ago.  Long story why I didn't finish.  But already had a BA in Anthropology/ Ancient History.  Probably going to retake A&P and pick up some Spanish classes.

I have: ICS-100, 200, 700, 800, IS-1, IS-3, IS-5, AWR-160.  Soon to take ICS-300, 400.  Looking into Volunteering with 'Medical Volunteers for Disaster Response' either through Alameda County or through the Red Cross.

The main problem I'm having is that most of the community colleges I've talked to are quite competitive and waitlisted 1-4 years.  I'm willing to move anywhere, preferably in CA, so I still pay resident fees.  I'm impatient -- not to complain -- but it's really difficult to live on $10/hr in the Bay Area, so I want to continue my education ASAP.

I'm applying to Paramedic Programs, Phlebotomy/ EKG Programs, and RN Programs (most of them aren't accepting applications until August).  I'm planning on applying all over CA, but I was wondering if anyone knows of any Community Colleges I should try first, where I'll be more likely to get in sooner than others.  (Money is an issue, so has to be Community College).

Also, are there any other classes or certs you would recommend getting in the meantime?  It sounds like people recommend PEPP, PHTLS, and ITLS, and it seems split yes/no on recommending PALS/ACLS.

Sorry to ask this if some of these questions have already been addressed.  I spent quite a few hours looking through threads, researching, and calling around, and this is the best plan I've been able to come up with so far.

Thanks in advance!  -- Maya


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 14, 2009)

for RN... Santa Barbara City College. 2 year wait though.

Great teachers though!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 14, 2009)

*re*

Napa Valley JC would be a good school to try. They also just started the first Paramedic RN bridge approved in California.  So if your also interested in nursing some point in your career it would be a good place to get your foot in the door


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 14, 2009)

I assume you heard of Foothill Paramedic Program, very competitive and hard to get in I heard.  I'm starting medic school September.  I applied to San Francisco community for the program also but couldn't get in.  I'm currently taking a loan for Westmed Paramedic Program which is starting in september 14th but they're offering a pre-paramedic class for 10 weeks. Just a heads up and basic of every subject; EKG, Pharmacology, etc.  Not an in dept thing cause its only 10 weeks. 

De Anza has a nursing program and since you got few of the prerequisites you should try to apply there.
San Francisco
West Valley College
San Jose State
Evergreen College in San Jose
Mission College? (your taking fire classes)

These are all the schools I applied at nursing and few of my friends got in within 1-2 years.
There's 1 in Fremont but I forgot the name of it.


I wish you well in your journey ^_^


----------



## Maya (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweet!  Thanks you guys.  2 years for Santa Barbara is waaaay better than 3-4 years which I keep hearing.

City College said it'd be 1 year+ just to get into Phlebotomy, then next Spring for Paramedic *but* there are only 30 spots for 300 people, so they'll let the best in, then..  who knows.  

Sweet, I'll try all of these places.  I was thinking that maybe the community colleges in way out-of-the-way rural areas/ far-Northern or Eastern Counties might be less competitive.  I don't know, maybe this is a weird assumption.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 14, 2009)

Only one piece of advise... "Get out of Los Gatos NOW!"


----------



## Maya (Jul 14, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Only one piece of advise... "Get out of Los Gatos NOW!"



LOL, I'm working on it!

I talked to De Anza today, they said you can more or less get in there now for the Phlebotomy cert, but it takes 1 1/2 years to complete, because there are so many people trying to get certified.  Also it costs between $2500 - $3000 (gone up from $850 - $900!!!!)

Their Nursing School has 300 people on the waitlist, which she guessed was 2-3 years, but she didn't have an exact number.

I know this isn't interesting for most people, but I'll post more info on here as I find out more.  I'm sure there are other people on here in CA trying to go the same path as me.  I think we can help each other out


----------



## rob the mexican medic (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey try the santa rosa junior college. They have a great one year program and I dont believe it currently has a wait list. The program is pretty intense though.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2009)

rob the mexican medic said:


> Hey try the santa rosa junior college. They have a great one year program and I dont believe it currently has a wait list. The program is pretty intense though.



Ouch 1 year for nursing? Thats just *too short* for me


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 15, 2009)

rob the mexican medic said:


> Hey try the santa rosa junior college. They *have a great one year program and I dont believe it currently has a wait list.* The program is pretty intense though.


 
There's not a wait list because there is no longer a demand for the certificate or vocational nurse.


----------



## sdaileyemt (Jul 15, 2009)

DO NOT! Go to EMSTI they are in Dublin or Pleasonton(same thing) Stockton(were I am) and Sacramento! DO NOT EVER! There will be rant posted in a minute to see why! lol


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 17, 2009)

Since you do have another degree, there ia another option in the Bay Area: Samuel Merrit University in Oakland.

http://www.samuelmerritt.edu/nursing/elms_nursing

It offers the Entry Level Master of Science in Nursing for those who hold a Bachelor's degree in something else.

As well, it offers an Accelerated Bachelor of Science for those with another Bachelor's degree.

Of course you would still have to meet the prerequisites for the sciences but in the end you would have a higher level degree for work as a Case Manager, Administrative position or educator. 

The cost is expensive but if you check with the program counselor and the area hospitals, although hiring is slow now, you might see how much of that can be reimbursed if you offer a couple years of employment to them. 

In CA, a nurse can challenge the Paramedic exam. MICNs are also used on the CCTs. 

If you have your heart set on just the Paramedic, apply at all the community colleges now. 1 - 2 years will go by quickly since you are taking other class.  The Paramedic cert is only 1 year or less so it won't be that much total time.

The school also offers a PA program.


----------



## Maya (Jul 18, 2009)

The Samuel Merritt program looks like one of the best options.  I was expecting to go to Paramedic School while waiting to get into Nursing School, but the more I think about that the sillier it seems, when I could just challenge the Paramedic certification.  Well, I'm gonna start applying and if I don't get in somewhere, I might move back to Iceland and go to school for *free* (although we're at 17% unemployment right now...  ouch.)  Thanks for the advice you guys!


----------



## rob the mexican medic (Jul 21, 2009)

my bad I meant one year medic program


----------

